# 3x3 is locking up randomly (GAN 356 X)



## nop (Feb 2, 2019)

has anybody experienced random "lockup" in their cube?

I'm working on algorithms slowly, and precisely, for smoothness and accuracy.

I keep running into this weird quirk where a rotation will completely lock up, and i have to exert extra force to make it move. (much more force than should be necessary)

it feels like the magnets are poked out a little bit too much, like a hard physical resistance (I did that once), but when i check, they're completely smooth. maybe a magnet is loosening? ...but they're so tight in there I can't see inertia causing it. I keep checking carefully to try to catch a lockup, but it happens so randomly I can't easily recreate it to pinpoint the problem, and it goes away once i break the lock. (note to self, next lock, investigate carefully instead of unsticking it)

It doesn't make any sound when unsticking. it just gives and starts turning smoothly again.

I haven't investigated the core, because I'm so new I don't want to mess up the "magic" feeling of a good cube by taking it apart (I'll eventually take it apart, clean thoroughly, and examine every nuance. really looking forward to being experienced enough to enjoy that!)

has anybody else experienced this? It's not a lube problem, I mean it's -really- stuck!

I don't experience this when going quickly. only when going slow and smooth.

it's also not just magnetic strength or tension. I'm using the mid level magnets (yellow), and green nuts (with a pretty loose tension, very close to stock).

It's really weird! I'm not even looking for solutions at this point, just reasons why this may happen.

i'll bet if i reinstall the magnets it'll go away. I'll try that next lock after investigating and report findings.

thoughts, opinions?

Thanks!

*EDIT* I decided to not dismiss lube as an issue, since I'm inexperienced, and I understand there's a "break-in" period. I'm very suspicious this may be the case, because it does feel like plastic vs plastic. haven't encountered it again to investigate though. I only have maybe 100 solves or so on it, if even.


----------



## Riley M (Feb 3, 2019)

I've broken in my 356 X and understand the exact problem, as it is my biggest complaint with the cube. I have determined it is something with the way the core, GES nut, and center cap/piece function together. You will see as I have, that if you take out the pieces and just spin the centers, it will get stuck just as you describe. I only notice this problem with the 356 X and other 3x3's I own are exempt from the issue. My main theory is that it has to do with the factory lube installed, and I have yet to try to clean it out with more than just a paper towel. A more thorough washout of the factory lube might help, and now that I know someone else has this issue, I might try harder to fix it.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 3, 2019)

Mine is brand new, doesn't broken up yet. Don't experienced any lockups yet. Yellow magnets with green nuts at position 0.6, factory lube. The only issue for now is the loud magnets clicks.


----------



## Riley M (Feb 4, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Mine is brand new, doesn't broken up yet. Don't experienced any lockups yet. Yellow magnets with green nuts at position 0.6, factory lube. The only issue for now is the loud magnets clicks.


Mine is yellow GES on 1.0 with clear magnets. It is also stickered (if that makes a difference). I feel like lock up is the wrong word, as when turning fast it never lockups. The point is a little hard to articulate, but if you take your cube and slowly turn the U face, you will (or at least OP and I have) notice that the turn is a little stiff to get going compared to when it is moving, and it will randomly stop and get "stuck" mid turn. This only happens when the turn is slow. If you have another flagship 3x3 and compare it (for example I did it with my GTS3M and GTS2M) then you should notice that with the same amount of minimal pressure for a single U turn, the layer does not stop midway through the turn, and it is easy to start the turn. If this is still difficult to understand, I could post a video that really shows what I mean.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 4, 2019)

Riley M said:


> Mine is yellow GES on 1.0 with clear magnets. It is also stickered (if that makes a difference). I feel like lock up is the wrong word, as when turning fast it never lockups. The point is a little hard to articulate, but if you take your cube and slowly turn the U face, you will (or at least OP and I have) notice that the turn is a little stiff to get going compared to when it is moving, and it will randomly stop and get "stuck" mid turn. This only happens when the turn is slow. If you have another flagship 3x3 and compare it (for example I did it with my GTS3M and GTS2M) then you should notice that with the same amount of minimal pressure for a single U turn, the layer does not stop midway through the turn, and it is easy to start the turn. If this is still difficult to understand, I could post a video that really shows what I mean.


I do not notice such behavior (even compared to my GTS2M and GTS3LM). If you have the video about this I may try to reproduce it. Mine is stickerless.


----------



## nop (Feb 4, 2019)

Stickerless here, and also I'm using IPG v5, not numeric.

I emailed GAN asking about the stock lube, got this reply.



> Dear sir,
> 
> For policy reason, we can not sell the lube abroad. And we have not used foreign lube so can not give you a recommendation. You can also use other lubes but please clean the cube thoroughly before you apply a different type of lube.
> 
> ...



so you can't get whatever they're using outside of China (I guess they're in China?)

about making videos to reproduce it, it's very random, and you wouldn't be able to really notice the behaviour. it just "sticks".

I haven't cleaned it out as they recommended, but I did apply GAN Magic Lube, maybe the lubes don't like each other lol

OH something absolutely worth noting, when I first got the cube and started turning it, a small piece of lead from a mechanical pencil fell out. I was very amused picturing somebody assembling it at their desk, writing something down, breaking the tip of the pencil, and the tip flying into the cube nice and neat, then they look around like "where did it go?"

this happened right out of the bag, so I know it wasn't from me.


----------



## Riley M (Feb 4, 2019)

Sergey said:


> I do not notice such behavior (even compared to my GTS2M and GTS3LM). If you have the video about this I may try to reproduce it. Mine is stickerless.







This video shows what I mean.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 5, 2019)

Riley M said:


> This video shows what I mean.


Wow! No, mine (but stickerless) doesn't show such trouble.....may be yet.  When I changed the nuts I noticed lube at the bottom - between the nut and the center piece. May be when it'll gone the problem will appear...


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 5, 2019)

I have one in stickered and it works fine, No problems with catching or sticky turns.


----------



## nop (Feb 5, 2019)

Nard Cubes said:


> I have one in stickered and it works fine, No problems with catching or sticky turns.



IPG v5 or Numeric?


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 5, 2019)

nop said:


> IPG v5 or Numeric?



Numerical IPG and Black Plastic.


----------



## Riley M (Feb 6, 2019)

Nard Cubes said:


> I have one in stickered and it works fine, No problems with catching or sticky turns.


How is yours set up? I washed the factory lube off all parts (including core and center piece) and even rubbed the GES nuts clean and it still catches. I used only Lubicle Silk, Compound V, and DNM 37.


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 6, 2019)

Riley M said:


> How is yours set up? I washed the factory lube off all parts (including core and center piece) and even rubbed the GES nuts clean and it still catches. I used only Lubicle Silk, Compound V, and DNM 37.



Yes mine is setup and I removed factory lube.


----------



## nop (Feb 6, 2019)

I took mine apart and cleaned it thoroughly, unfortunately my experiment with lube didn't turn out that well (I used bones speed cream for the core...nope, you need a thicker lube for it, plus i'm confident there's not enough in there)

I'm heading to the hobby shop today to get RC differential lube, (i'm thinking 10k, 30k, and 50k) then I'll re-clean and lube tonight.

as of now the cube is sticking just because of the speed cream not being a great viscocity


----------



## nop (Feb 7, 2019)

Update: took it apart again, wiped it down thoroughly.

using 50k Diff Lube, Team Losi , in the core, and Gan Magic Lube in the cubies.

I also switched to purple nuts, pretty loose tension.

No lockup so far. It feels fantastic! not the same as out of box, but that's because I changed so much from those settings.

M Slices are harder to do than sides, but it's likely because there's magnetic resistance on both sides, instead of just one.



Riley M said:


> My main theory is that it has to do with the factory lube installed



I agree. I wiped it down meticulously, rinsed the center pieces in hot water to get it all out, and wiped into the honeycomb core.

now I just need to work out lube amounts perfectly, and I'm good.

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments everybody!


----------



## Riley M (Feb 8, 2019)

nop said:


> Update: took it apart again, wiped it down thoroughly.
> 
> using 50k Diff Lube, Team Losi , in the core, and Gan Magic Lube in the cubies.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I'll be thoroughly washing mine now too. I'm glad that we could come to a conclusion on this!


----------



## Gan Is best (Dec 30, 2022)

I have the x v2 it locks up so much on the strong magnets but never on mediem


----------



## Gan Is best (Dec 30, 2022)

hope that helps


----------

